# why does my femal cockatiel keep shaking her tail



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

she does not shake it but moves it left and right maybe because of the new perch i bought?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Is she rubbing her vent back and forth on the perch? is that what your saying shes doing? If so, thats male masturbation and your female is most likely actually a male. 

Here is a video off youtube of a male "getting it on" with a perch, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7MXV8hIRA0


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

by the looks of it hes mating with the perch


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like he is infact a boy and not a girl then ! Peanut just started mating with food bowls he is about 10 months old


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess that makes my Buddie a boy then, just a really quiet one. Although plumage clues would indicate female. I think that's a more dinifinative(sp) way for to visually sex my bird? Haha. I also can't be only one who laughed at that video.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Females will do it too, I think Sarah's Aero masturbates like a boy and she's for sure a girl.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero only masturbates like a girl but she will mount Cupid, so she does act like a boy in that regard.



Looking back at pics of sonic123's birds the pied "female" has red pupils and if the birds mating with the perch like a boy Im thinking the bird is male http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=35108


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree Sarah looks like he's a pied split cinnamon male...


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

but im pretty sure its a female im not lying


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pied is VERY hard to sex...you can't be 100% sure that you have a female unless you've had her DNA sexed. If you haven't had her DNA sexed and she hasn't laid eggs, then you can't actually say 100% that she's a girl. Its frustrating but that's the way genetics work.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yep and red eye flash means a cinnamon split, which only boys can be. you got yourself a boy


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

i dont want to be mad or a thing buts its a girl she cheeps i didnt mean mating with the perch shaking with the tail


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry but genetics do not lie. you have a boy. simple as that. pied males can keep female markings for several years, and quiet males do happen. you have a boy.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thus thread furthers my confusion in the sex of my bird...
Either way I still love my bird 
Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

seven11, buddy acts female for the most part, has a LOT of pearls. buddy is more likely a girl based on that alone. some females can show male hormonal behaviour but it is uncommon.

reason why sonic's pied is a male is due to the red eye in the camera flash, which is usually caused by a cinnamon split, which only males can carry


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I see. I just have an unusual female then haha. Thanks.


----------

